# Yao is now officially the only center in the NBA that averages...



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

20 and 10. 20.8 points, 10 boards. I haven't heard anything from the haters in a long time. He had 32 and 13 tonight. I haven't heard people *****ing about Yao starting in the All-Star game over Camby in a while also.


----------



## The_Notic (Nov 10, 2005)

If he got 50 and 30, to me he'd still be the same passive, passion-less overhyped marketing machine that we all know and love.


----------



## HoustonRockets87 (Nov 21, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> If he got 50 and 30, to me he'd still be the same passive, passion-less overhyped marketing machine that we all know and love.


right....................................


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Yao is now the only center in the league that......*

averages 20 and 10: 20.8 points, 10 boards. 

32 pts and 13 rebs tonight in just 35 mins . Yeah, he doesn't deserve the All-NBA teams.


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

*Yao is Officially a 20/10 player*

The coaches were aware of the stat, and benched Yao, as soon as he collected his 13th rebound. Yao finished tonight's match, against Portland, with a 32/13 statline, despite having a poor 1/7 shooting-start. As McGrady went down -with another back strain- Yao dominated the 3rd quarter, scoring 17points.

He joins the good company of 3 other players, achieving 20+/10+ this season. The players being Brand, Garnett, and Marion.

I feel this is a significant step forward for Yao, and it's simply the first result of him bringing his game up to the next level, since coming back from injury. He's been carrying the Rockets during the past dozen games, and if McGrady's exit in tonight's game turns out to be more serious than it may appear now, it will be interesting to see how Yao responds.

Congratulations big man!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Because he's actually been good lately.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Yao is Officially a 20/10 player*

Yea, he's been very good post All-Star game.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*

oh, didn't notice that sb had started the similar thread right before me. Can any Mod help delete or merge this? thanks


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Carbo04 said:


> Because he's actually been good lately.


you don't average 21 and 10 over 40 games by only playing good "lately". but yes yao has been playing even better lately.


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

*Re: Yao is Officially a 20/10 player*

It's even more correct to say he's been very good since coming back from injury at the end of January.


----------



## JT (Mar 1, 2004)

I wonder what has gotten into Yao to make him play this good. What is on that man's mind


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

sherako said:


> I wonder what has gotten into Yao to make him play this good. What is on that man's mind


he was injured early. he had his toe surgery and now he came back. i assume that had to have something to do with it. maybe getting a little rest helped him too.


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

During Yao's time-off, due to injury, he's clearly analysed and found solutions to his flaws. He plays double/triple teams perfectly; he's keeping out of foul trouble; he's improved his stamina -since the summer really; and he's become more vocal and very aggressive. All of this, combined, and coupled with the performance of the Rockets, without him or Tracy, has made Yao into a new player entirely. 

To me, this truly shows the mark of a great sportsman; one, who has the humility to acknowledge his imperfections and do something about it. And, one, who knows his position as the team leader, and feels the responsibilty, when that team fails to meet expectations.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Yao is Officially a 20/10 player*



Carbo04 said:


> Yea, he's been very good post All-Star game.


Nahs actually, his improvement started right after he came back from that toe surgery.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

The_Notic said:


> If he got 50 and 30, to me he'd still be the same passive, passion-less overhyped marketing machine that we all know and love.


That just means you value your irrational dislikes over reality. It isn't something to be so proud of that you announce it.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

Minstrel said:


> That just means you value your irrational dislikes over reality. It isn't something to be so proud of that you announce it.


He was kidding. Right?

The thing that particularly impressed me from the game was when, after Yao had scored a few consecutive baskets, the Blazers started to double him very aggressively, sending the help just before the pass to him in the post. Yao timed his passes to the perimeter perfectly and it resulted in two straight threes. The Blazers sure dropped that tactic in a hurry.


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

And just imagine Yao playing with consistant shooters, rather than Wesley, Head, and Alston -no direspect to them, but they just simply aren't sharp-shooters. Wesley, once was, but his consistancy as of this season, has been poor.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> If he got 50 and 30, to me he'd still be the same passive, passion-less overhyped marketing machine that we all know and love.


That's the mindset of all the Yao haters. I think he's exaggerating though.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

yao is impressive with his work ethic. i hope he makes something worthwhile out of this season. all-nba team. playoffs

i'd setting for an 8th spot


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yao for MVP! (next year!)


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*



kisstherim said:


> averages 20 and 10: 20.8 points, 10 boards.
> 
> 32 pts and 13 rebs tonight in just 35 mins . Yeah, he doesn't deserve the All-NBA teams.



Kobe like averages 32 points, and he would be nothing without his height, if he could learn to box out he would be getting much more rebounds. Charles Barkley averged 11.7 rpg and he was only 6'6


----------



## big_kev_at_oz (Feb 23, 2006)

yao is playing good but shaq >>>> yao


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Charles Barkley* 

http://cache.nba.com/media/history/barkley_370_89adb.jpg

Controversy has often obscured Barkley's formidable basketball skills, but he finally won the NBA's most valuable player award for his performance during the 1992-93 season.

At Auburn University, Barkley's weight often ballooned over 300 pounds and he was nicknamed the "Round Mound of Rebound." The 6-foot-6 Barkley was not an overpowering scorer in college, averaging 14.1 points and nearly 10 rebounds a game in three seasons as a starter.

He entered the NBA draft in 1984, after his junior season, and was chosen by the Philadelphia 76ers in the first round as the fifth pick overall. Barkley made the league's all-rookie team, averaging 14.0 points a game.

Often criticized by teammates during his early years because of inconsistent play and temper tantrums, Barkley came into his own during the 1987-88 season, when he kept his weight consistently at 252 pounds, averaged 28.3 points a game, and was named to the All-NBA team for the first of four consecutive years.

In 1991-92, Barkley increasingly criticized teammates and Philadelphia ownership, and he had his poorest season since 1986-87, though he still averaged 23.1 points a game and made second-team All-NBA.

After playing for the U. S. "Dream Team" that won the 1992 Olympic gold medal, Barkley was sent to the Phoenix Suns for three players. With a contending team, he returned to his previous form, averaging 25.6 points a game and winning the MVP award as the Suns went to the NBA finals, only to lose to the Chicago Bulls.

A talker who enjoyed interacting with fans, whether friends or foes, Barkley was intensely criticized in March of 1991, when he apparently spit at a child sitting at courtside. He explained afterward that he'd meant to hit a fan who was taunting him with racial epithets.

Barkley's play and outspokenness made him one of the most visible athletes of the early 1990s, second perhaps only to Michael Jordan, and won him many commercial endorsements. Even one of his commercials sparked controversy: In a 1993 Nike television spot, he solemnly warned the audience, "I am not a role model. . . parents should be role models."

During a pre-season drill in October of 1993, Barkley collapsed when his legs went numb, stirring fears because of the death earlier that year of Boston's Reggie Lewis. Tests revealed a back injury that didn't appear to be serious, but Barkley announced a few days later that he would retire after the 1993-94 season. However, he decided to play after all. After two more seasons with the Suns, Barkley was traded to the Houston Rockets in 1996. In October of that year, he was named one of the NBA's 50 greatest players in a ceremony marking the league's 50th anniversary.

In December of 1999, Barkley suffered a torn left quadriceps tendon and announced his retirement. He played one last game on April 19, 2000, to give Houston fans a chance to say goodbye.

Barkley ranks 13th on the NBA's all-time scoring list and 15th in rebounds. He is one of only four players, with Kareem Abdul-Jabbar, Wilt Chamberlain and Karl Malone, to have record more than 23,000 points, 12,000 rebounds and 4,000 assists.

Yao's 4th season
05-06 rpg - 9.9

Barkley's 4th season 
87-88 rpg - 11.9

...and Barkley was about 6'4-6'6 while Yao is 7'5


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

For those who criticize Yao for being a poor rebounder because he's 7'5" need to realize that 7'5" is not the ideal height for a rebounder for a 10' hoop. Think about playing hoops at your 8' elementary hoop - 6' guys will probably have a harder time grabbing rebounds there than they would in a real hoop. And as if people hadn't notice Yao's been rebounding like a mad man lately. 

Yao's a beast and the best C in the league at this very moment, I don't see why people are trying to put him down. People get credit for playing undersized like AI and Ben Wallace, but where's the love for an oversized player??


----------



## ralaw (Feb 24, 2005)

OKane730 said:


> Yao's 4th season
> 05-06 rpg - 9.9
> 
> Barkley's 4th season
> ...



That has to be one of the most pointless post I have seen on these boards in some time. What is the logic behind the post? Yao Ming is 7'5 therefore he SHOULD average more rebounds than Charles Barkley? The only thing that stat poves is Barkley is a better rebounder than Yao Ming, which is independent of Yao being a poor rebounder in your mind. Also, did you take into account the innate ability to rebound Barkley had over other players? This ability is similar Magic's court vision or Jordan's ability to score. Charles Barkley was an anomaly as a player, so to compare his rebounding at 6'4-6'6" to any other player is pointless because who was the last player in the modern NBA to do such a thing? Rodman! Who's only job was to rebound and play defense?

You comparing Yao Ming to one of the greatest player of all-time actually is a compliment to Yao Ming if you ask me, because it is a matter of expectation. If you were comparing him to Jim Mcilvaine then I think it would be time to be worried.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Yao for MVP! (next year!)


 You never know, he might sneak in some votes this year.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> some of u guys are ****ing retarded!
> 
> so because i believe that camby SHOULD have been in the all-star game, now im a yao hater??? grow up *******s!
> 
> btw, camby leads yao in EVERY NBA statistic except scoring. and 10.0 boards per game is GOD AWEFUL for a 7'6" dude! dont know why u are so proud but whatever, im just a hater


I'm loving the asterisks. It gives your post all the more weight. 
Realize that the statement, "haters who thought Camby should have been in the ASG..." does not necessitate that anyone who wanted Camby in the ASG is a hater. The primary subject in this case is the hater, therefore you can be a hater who WANTED Camby in the ASG, or a hater who didn't. Nothing was meant specifically for you pac4eva. Sorry, you're not special. (maybe in school)

Another thing, stats do not tell the entire story. Though I'm happy for Yao's 20/10 I realize that his improvement is the ability to help his team win. Have you seen any Houston games recently? I'm guessing not, because if you did, you would see that Yao has stepped up his game tremendously. He affects every aspect of the game. Defensively, his presence in the paint makes him a dominant force. Every shot is contested, and there is no clear lane to the basket. Offensively, he commands a double team every time he touches the ball. As I said before, this opens up the floor for the role players. The reason he doesn't get more assists is because after he dishes out of the double team, one more pass is made to a completely open man on the wing. However, it doesn't take away from his ability to change the game. 
Not to diss Camby, but he doesn't affect the game in any way on the offensive end. His offensive game consists almost entirely of a 15 foot jumpshot that opponents allow him to take. (putbacks and alleyhoops are not considered part of the 'offensive repertoire') 
You're also right about Yao being "awe"-ful. His ten boards a game is impressive considering he was at 9.3 before his toe surgery. THe last 11 games, he averaged 13.3 rebounds. You also have to realize that the pace of the Rocket's also affects rebounding rate. Yao is also excellent at boxing out. Therefore, he does not affect negatively the team's overall rebounding efficiency. Realize, also, that being 7,6 does not automatically stipulate rebounding ability. The best rebounders in history were also below 7,0. Are you going to downplay Shaq's rebounding ability because he couldn't out-rebound 6,8 Dennis Rodman? No. The logic carries over.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

> Yao is now officially the only center in the NBA that averages 20 and 10..


For now


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

According to OKane730, every player 6'6" or taller should average at least a dozen rebounds a game.


That's seriously the dumbest thing I've ever heard in my entire life.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> For those who criticize Yao for being a poor rebounder because he's 7'5" need to realize that 7'5" is not the ideal height for a rebounder for a 10' hoop. Think about playing hoops at your 8' elementary hoop - 6' guys will probably have a harder time grabbing rebounds there than they would in a real hoop. And as if people hadn't notice Yao's been rebounding like a mad man lately.
> 
> Yao's a beast and the best C in the league at this very moment, I don't see why people are trying to put him down. People get credit for playing undersized like AI and Ben Wallace, but where's the love for an oversized player??



WTF are you talking about? Best center in the league?! Dwight Howard is a *(F/C)* and hes averaging 12.3 rebounds. Also Elton Brand (F) is averaging 10 rpg, Shawn Marion (F) is averaging 12.3 rpg, Kevin Garnett (F) averages 12.2 rpg, Ben Wallace *(C)* averages 12.2 rpg, Also Tim Duncan *(F/C)* is averaging 11.6 rpg.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

OKane730 said:


> WTF are you talking about? Best center in the league?! Dwight Howard is a *(F/C)* and hes averaging 12.3 rebounds. Also Elton Brand (F) is averaging 10 rpg, Shawn Marion (F) is averaging 12.3 rpg, Kevin Garnett (F) averages 12.2 rpg, Ben Wallace *(C)* averages 12.2 rpg, Also Tim Duncan *(F/C)* is averaging 11.6 rpg.


Point being? They're better than Yao because they rebound a bit more? Ben Wallace must be the best damn player in the league then.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

OKane730 said:


> WTF are you talking about? Best center in the league?! Dwight Howard is a *(F/C)* and hes averaging 12.3 rebounds. Also Elton Brand (F) is averaging 10 rpg, Shawn Marion (F) is averaging 12.3 rpg, Kevin Garnett (F) averages 12.2 rpg, Ben Wallace *(C)* averages 12.2 rpg, Also Tim Duncan *(F/C)* is averaging 11.6 rpg.


lol, he forgot that rebounding isnt the only part of basketball.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

iverson101 said:


> According to OKane730, every player 6'6" or taller should average at least a dozen rebounds a game.
> 
> 
> That's seriously the dumbest thing I've ever heard in my entire life.


Uhh really, cause thats not what I think. I was just saying that if Yao accually was a decent rebounder and could box-out he could have alot of rebounds.


----------



## farhan007 (Jun 6, 2003)

OKane730 said:


> Uhh really, cause thats not what I think. I was just saying that if Yao accually was a decent rebounder and could box-out he could have alot of rebounds.


i dont understand why anyone has anything against yao... the because he is 7' 6" bullcrap is getting old. 10 rebound per game for any man is good at the nba level... stop *****ing about it.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OKane730 said:


> *Charles Barkley*
> 
> http://cache.nba.com/media/history/barkley_370_89adb.jpg
> 
> ...


yeah, kareem sucked as well cuz he couldn't average 10 rebs in his last *9* seasons. 
Ewing sucked as well cuz it took him *5* seasons to finally average 10 rebs
Parish also sucked cuz he never made 20/10 in his career


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

kisstherim said:


> yeah, kareem sucked as well cuz he couldn't average 10 rebs in his last *9* seasons.
> Ewing sucked as well cuz it took him 5 season to finally average 10 rebs
> Parish also sucked cuz he never made 20/10 in his career


I never said Yao sucked, I think hes good but I don't think he's the best center in the league like someone said


----------



## Cambridgeshire (Jan 15, 2005)

When you're 7'6, your verticle, as well as how fast you come off the ground is compromised tremendously.

Seriously, if you have ever played this sport, such idiotic statements woudn't even cross your mind.

Furthermore, consider Yao's nature. Yao is the epitome of an unselfish-team player, who doesn't go out to pad his stats. He is possibly the best at boxing out his man, who is normally the largest on the opposing team -hence the greatest rebounding threat. If you watch the Rocket's play, you will notice that if the situation is right, Yao will simply box out his own man, allowing his teammate to collect the rebound. In very blunt terms, Yao can average more rebounds per game for himself, if he had a more selfish and assertive mentality.

Either way really, the bottom line is that Yao isn't a bad rebounder at all; in fact, he is very effective, in helping his team gain possession of the ball, after a miss. Looking at the stats, with Yao, the Rockets are ranked #4 in the NBA in rebounds per game, and without Yao, the Rockets dwell around #16. That is a huge difference, and that is the difference Yao brings.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

Cambridgeshire said:


> Either way really, the bottom line is that Yao isn't a bad rebounder at all; in fact, he is very effective, in helping his team gain possession of the ball, after a miss. Looking at the stats, with Yao, the Rockets are ranked #4 in the NBA in rebounds per game, and without Yao, the Rockets dwell around #16. That is a huge difference, and that is the difference Yao brings.


I agree he is good rebounder but I would like him to be a bit more self-ish on the boards because his teamates aren't always as effective. If he boxed out his man correctly he should still be able to get the board him self, then be able to throw the outlet down to his teamates who are already halfway down the court so they could fast break more often. I would like to see one of the rockets smaller players "cherry pick" after a shot because it's a good chance Yao or someone will get the rebound and then they would have an easy fast break layup


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*



OKane730 said:


> Kobe like averages 32 points, and he would be nothing without his height, if he could learn to box out he would be getting much more rebounds. Charles Barkley averged 11.7 rpg and he was only 6'6



You do understand that Barkley played PF, so you know... he kind of stands closer to the rim more often when the ball is shot.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*



dk1115 said:


> You do understand that Barkley played PF, so you know... he kind of stands closer to the rim more often when the ball is shot.


Yes, but that doesnt always matter, my coach says far shot equals a far rebound


----------



## VC_15 (Jun 17, 2005)

Yao has been off the charts lately, props to him. Keep it up big man.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*

Just because Yao is 7 5 he should be getting 30 rebounds a game?? Get over this idea, being that tall can be a disadvantage, think of the discipline one must go through at that height to beable to play the minutes he plays, to be the agile player he has become, to shoot freethrows so perfectly, it isnt easy being that tall.

Look at Ha for the blazers, he is 2 inches smaller than Yao and is nothing in comparison to Yao, look at Shawn Bradley, he is as tall as Yao and was never able to average the numbers Yao is right now throughout his career, yet Yao is doing this in his 4th year. 

Look at Shaq, hes a 7+ footer like Yao and is only avg 47% at the freethrow line, while Yao is avg 84% at the line. Almost double what Shaq is averaging.


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*



Pasha The Great said:


> Just because Yao is 7 5 he should be getting 30 rebounds a game?? Get over this idea, being that tall can be a disadvantage, think of the discipline one must go through at that height to beable to play the minutes he plays, to be the agile player he has become, to shoot freethrows so perfectly, it isnt easy being that tall.
> 
> Look at Ha for the blazers, he is 2 inches smaller than Yao and is nothing in comparison to Yao, look at Shawn Bradley, he is as tall as Yao and was never able to average the numbers Yao is right now throughout his career, yet Yao is doing this in his 4th year.
> 
> Look at Shaq, hes a 7+ footer like Yao and is only avg 47% at the freethrow line, while Yao is avg 84% at the line. Almost double what Shaq is averaging.



Umm 1. who said he should get 30 rebounds a game 2. Shaun Bradley doesnt play anymore, and for about 5 years in a row he averaged 8-9 rebounds 3. Shaq is KNOWN for being a horrible free throw shooter, Shaun Bradley in 2003-2004 was shooting %83 at the line


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

OKane730 said:


> WTF are you talking about? Best center in the league?! Dwight Howard is a *(F/C)* and hes averaging 12.3 rebounds. Also Elton Brand (F) is averaging 10 rpg, Shawn Marion (F) is averaging 12.3 rpg, Kevin Garnett (F) averages 12.2 rpg, Ben Wallace *(C)* averages 12.2 rpg, Also Tim Duncan *(F/C)* is averaging 11.6 rpg.




since Yao came back from injury he's been avging


21.9/11.24 in 17 games


that's 22/11, almost 22/12. If Yao keeps it up, next season he might/should be avg like 23/12 or 25/12


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

If he does do those numbers next year, probably MVP :clap:


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

OKane730 said:


> If he does do those numbers next year, probably MVP :clap:


I Can't picture Yao with the MvP trophy LoL


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

25/12 are legit MVP numbers though, but I can't picture him with it either


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Yao is now the only center in the league that......*



OKane730 said:


> Umm 1. who said he should get 30 rebounds a game 2. Shaun Bradley doesnt play anymore, and for about 5 years in a row he averaged 8-9 rebounds 3. Shaq is KNOWN for being a horrible free throw shooter, Shaun Bradley in 2003-2004 was shooting %83 at the line


1. one of the first people to reply to this thread

2. He still played the game and just because he retired that doesnt take away from the fact that he played. and if he did avg 8-9 rebounds a game that still isnt what yao is averging so im still correct on that 

3. I know shaq is a horrible free throw shooter.. that is my point, Yao has the discipline to make himself a great FT shooter, something shaq hasnt been able to do.


----------



## dk1115 (Aug 27, 2004)

Cambridgeshire said:


> When you're 7'6, your verticle, as well as how fast you come off the ground is compromised tremendously.
> 
> Seriously, if you have ever played this sport, such idiotic statements woudn't even cross your mind.
> 
> ...



OOO I like this. I think one of the rebounding quotes come from Dennis Rodman, when he said "I don't have to get the rebound. I just have to make sure my man doesn't get it either." Something to that effect.


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

i cant be any more prouder of my boy Yao.

so happy. And yet he still has more room to grow. its very pleasing to see as a chinese person


----------



## Raxel (Nov 10, 2004)

OKane730 said:


> 25/12 are legit MVP numbers though, but I can't picture him with it either


Lots of ppl here didn't think yao could be a 20/10 player either. 

*Impossible is Nothing*


----------



## OKane730 (Mar 3, 2006)

I didn't say it was impossible, just think it would be wierd to see him holding up the MVP trophy


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

HoustonRockets87 said:


> I haven't heard people *****ing about Yao starting in the All-Star game over Camby in a while also.


LOL, where are the 2 Nugs fans on this site? (nugsfan and AJ23)


----------



## KiddFan4eva5 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yao is coming along nicely!! He becoming a good center. 21 and 10 isnt bad at all. Its the year of the Yao! Hataz better recognize.


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

The_Notic said:


> If he got 50 and 30, to me he'd still be the same passive, passion-less overhyped marketing machine that we all know and love.


this is probably the dumbest thing i've read on this site


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

I think the injury really helped him, he got a lot of rest. Hopefully it will last.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I don't really understand the rebounding logic some peope are presenting .. I mean really, he's what 2 rebounds or so off the league lead. 10 rpg is just fine. 

I'm happy to see Yao doing so well. Dwight Howard is really going to need to step up his game the next couple years if he wants to be the best C in the league once the Diesel runs out of gas.

It's just too bad the Rockets can't stay healthy ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I don't really understand the rebounding logic some peope are presenting .. I mean really, he's what 2 rebounds or so off the league lead. 10 rpg is just fine.
> 
> ...


One thing Dwight does have on his side is time, seems so easy to forget that he came straight out of high school. Dunno if his offensive game will ever reach beyond KG's level (yes I know they're 2 diff players, but just pointing out that KG is not exactly a scoring machine) but he still has a good few years to develop into something special.


----------



## On Thre3 (Nov 26, 2003)

JNice said:


> ..
> 
> I don't really understand the rebounding logic some peope are presenting .. I mean really, he's what 2 rebounds or so off the league lead. 10 rpg is just fine.
> 
> ...


I thought d-ho plays mostly pf? especially now with darko in the mix. I dunno i dont watch much orlando games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

On Thre3 said:


> I thought d-ho plays mostly pf? especially now with darko in the mix. I dunno i dont watch much orlando games.



Not really. He is still listed as a "PF" but a majority of games he is guarded by opposing centers and guards opposing centers. Only in certain matchups does he not. And Darko is much more perimeter oriented so if the two are on the court together I would assume Darko would take the "PF" role.


----------



## Greg Ostertag! (May 1, 2003)

If rebounding was so easy for '7"6 guys, why weren't Shawn Bradley, Gheorge Muresan and Manute Bol dominant rebounders?

Yao is damn good, give him some credit. And he's just approaching his prime.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

30 pts, 13 rebs tonite again despite being in foul trouble all night


----------



## GTA Addict (Jun 27, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> 30 pts, 13 rebs tonite again despite being in foul trouble all night


And 4 blocks :biggrin: 

The next Shaq? :banana:


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> Not really. He is still listed as a "PF" but a majority of games he is guarded by opposing centers and guards opposing centers. Only in certain matchups does he not. And Darko is much more perimeter oriented so if the two are on the court together I would assume Darko would take the "PF" role.


 If you look at this from 82games.com, he's still played about twice as much PF as C, but he's much more effective at the center position. I think once Battie is out of the picture (possibly this summer) we're going to see Dwight play center full time and start to dominate games more.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Yao is playing well I have to give him his due it's well earned. I can't call him stros ***** anymore.


----------



## LuckyAC (Aug 12, 2004)

27 and 14 for Yao in 8 games since the AS break.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

Well he had 30 & 13 tonight, so the double-double average is staying for now..


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

He's only gonna get better...


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Yao = Best back-to-the-basket player in the league today.


----------



## numb555 (May 25, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Yao = Best back-to-the-basket player in the league today.


TD is still the best low post player!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

hobojoe said:


> If you look at this from 82games.com, he's still played about twice as much PF as C, but he's much more effective at the center position. I think once Battie is out of the picture (possibly this summer) we're going to see Dwight play center full time and start to dominate games more.



That is interesting but I wonder how they come up with those percentages. It seems to me the vast majority of the games I've watched he has spent most of his time guarding Cs and being guarded by Cs.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Not now. His injury has really slowed him down.


----------



## Spriggan (Mar 23, 2004)

Once you're past a certain size and height, it becomes considerably tougher to rebound because your reflexes, jumping ability, and overall quickness are relatively low compared to the other guys in the paint fighting for boards. Being 7'5, 300 lbs probably qualifies. Raw athleticism and instincts are probably the two most important attributes when it comes to rebounding. And, of course, you have to want the ball more than the other guy. Also, the Rockets don't use very many possessions, which means less rebounds for everybody.

Barkley was a tremendous player and a rarity, but his rotund body type (despite his small height) was built to box out and grab boards in a way that Yao can only dream of. Yao should probably be considered an above-average to good rebounder, all things considered.


----------



## CbobbyB (Feb 16, 2006)

CbobbyB said:


> He's only gonna get better...


I agree, we have yet to see the best of Yao Ming; The Ming Dynasty.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

JNice said:


> Not really. He is still listed as a "PF" but a majority of games he is guarded by opposing centers and guards opposing centers. Only in certain matchups does he not. And Darko is much more perimeter oriented so if the two are on the court together I would assume Darko would take the "PF" role.


not that it matters, but yahoo still wont let me play dwight as a center on my fantasy team.





yao is also putting up these number while putting the team on his shoulders. this isnt like the playoffs last year when the pick and roll was getting him wide open dunks. hes our defensive anchor and carrying the offensive load for a stagnant offense.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

I really hope Yao keeps this up. He's finally being aggressive, and that's horrible news for the rest of the league. A 7'6 guy with his kind of athleticism and skill is meant to dominate, and he's finally doing it. 

Since the all star break: 

29 and 15
22 and 21
29 and 11 
27 and 18
22 and 13
21 and 9
32 and 13
30 and 13

He's also getting some blocks. If this keeps up, Houston might be able to get into the playoffs on the strength of Yao alone. I'm glad to see this guy succeed.


----------



## darknezx (Apr 13, 2004)

Vindication.. Go Yao, just hope that Tmac could really get healthy, they were looking promising this season. 

Sigh.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah the hopes were definitely higher. Never expected this outburst from Yao, though.


----------



## LBJthefuturegoat (Nov 13, 2004)

Yao with 36pts 9reb 4blk tonight


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

38/10/ 5blk

good lord


----------



## DuMa (Dec 25, 2004)

wow awesome comeback in the 4th by the rockets. yao enormous game!


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

another great game by YAo 38/10/5 and Rockets win another


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

DuMa said:


> 38/10/ 5blk
> 
> good lord


he got 30 pts/4 blks in the first 20 mins


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

Yao is playing at an MVP-level. Truly.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

38/10/5 in only 28 minutes.. crazy, although I wished he would have had more rebounds.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Pasha The Great said:


> 38/10/5 in only 28 minutes.. crazy, although I wished he would have had more rebounds.


Yeah, but like you said, he only played 28 minutes. 10 rebounds in that period of time is a great outing for Yao - for anyone really.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Greg Ostertag! said:


> If rebounding was so easy for '7"6 guys, why weren't Shawn Bradley, Gheorge Muresan and Manute Bol dominant rebounders?
> 
> Yao is damn good, give him some credit. And he's just approaching his prime.


those guys all sucked! thats why! No way in hell those guys were hyped up to be the next shaq and drafted 1st and start every single all-star game for the rest of his life...

yao is good. but he isnt great. he has a chance to be great tho, and is getting closer every day...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Spriggan said:


> Once you're past a certain size and height, it becomes considerably tougher to rebound because your reflexes, jumping ability, and overall quickness are relatively low compared to the other guys in the paint fighting for boards. Being 7'5, 300 lbs probably qualifies. Raw athleticism and instincts are probably the two most important attributes when it comes to rebounding. And, of course, you have to want the ball more than the other guy. Also, the Rockets don't use very many possessions, which means less rebounds for everybody.
> 
> Barkley was a tremendous player and a rarity, but his rotund body type (despite his small height) was built to box out and grab boards in a way that Yao can only dream of. Yao should probably be considered an above-average to good rebounder, all things considered.


u act like its a coin toss or something? point is dude is huge and should block out guys like a brick wall. NO REASON whatsoever he cant get at least 12 rebounds a game simply boxing somebody out w/o jumping. lately he has, so i'll give credit...

also, he wins EVERY jump ball, so.............


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Pasha The Great said:


> 38/10/5 in only 28 minutes.. crazy, although I wished he would have had more rebounds.


he had 28 minutes after the 3rd quarter. he ended with 37. most of that production was in the first 3 quarters though.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> u act like its a coin toss or something? point is dude is huge and should block out guys like a brick wall. NO REASON whatsoever he cant get at least 12 rebounds a game simply boxing somebody out w/o jumping. lately he has, so i'll give credit...
> 
> also, he wins EVERY jump ball, so.............


 You're saying that all Yao has to do is put his arms up, and he can get rebounds? You're serious? Are you really serious? You can't be, that's the worst idea I've heard.

You really think that in today's games, where the players have 40-inch verticals, that Yao would be able to get 12+ rebounds a game? I guarantee you, Yao wouldn't get more than 2 a game. If at all.

Height isn't a huge part of rebounding. It matters, of course, but not as much as some other things. If it mattered so much, then two of the best rebounders ever, Dennis Rodman and Charles Barkley, wouldn't be 6-8 and 6-4, respectively. And look at the two of the top two rebounders now. Ben Wallace happens to be 6-9, and Shawn Marion is 6-7. In rebounding, height is overrated. Heart is underrated.


----------



## BigMac (Jan 14, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> u act like its a coin toss or something? point is dude is huge and should block out guys like a brick wall. NO REASON whatsoever he cant get at least 12 rebounds a game simply boxing somebody out w/o jumping. lately he has, so i'll give credit...
> 
> also, he wins EVERY jump ball, so.............



have you watch Yao play at all?????????? he doesn't win many jump ball at all.


----------



## EGarrett (Aug 12, 2002)

How 'bout Yao now? Wow!


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

It was a matter of time when Yao realized how great he can be and how important he is to the Houston Rockets. And sitting on the bench with an injury showed that his teammates couldn't get it done without him consistently. It's all a mindset. 

From the Houston Chronicle:


> "I think I'm moving from block to block and around the lane better," Yao said. "The speed I needed, I had already, but now I know how to use it better.


I don't remember where I read this, but Yao basically said, flat-out, that he is no longer afraid of double-teams. I think he is finally figuring out the NBA and what type of mindset one has to have to consistently dominant in the league.

Stuart


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> u act like its a coin toss or something? point is dude is huge and should block out guys like a brick wall. NO REASON whatsoever he cant get at least 12 rebounds a game simply boxing somebody out w/o jumping. lately he has, so i'll give credit...
> 
> also, he wins EVERY jump ball, so.............


lol


----------

